# Audio 5.1 channel converter



## chandruxp (May 12, 2005)

Any tool to convert mp3 or most popular files to use 5.1 channel effectively? in the sense.. music really revolves around u..


----------



## saROMan (May 13, 2005)

bro..if u don have a 5.1 system..then no use.....try plugins like DFX , Izotope OZone etc for better effects


----------



## chandruxp (Apr 29, 2006)

y wld i ask for a 5.1 software without having 5.1 system  Comeon buddy


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Apr 29, 2006)

u can upmix to 5.1 using the ffdshow audio filters.
More info here.


----------



## nil_3 (Apr 30, 2006)

MP3s are specifically two-channel audio. It can never be converted to 5.1. May be some plug-ins can emulate it to 5.1 but not in true sense. Even the .wav files are two channel audio.
5.1 channel audio can only be experienced by playing DVDs


----------

